# Correct Size Seatpost for 56cm Dual



## glennzo (Mar 7, 2007)

Just took delivery of Dual frame, 56cm, ca. 2004 (before they introduced HF) and in process of building it up. Bit confused about correct seatpost size; have heard 32.4mm, 30.6mm, and the seat clamp says 35.6 on it!

Have heard Deda Blackstick is a good fit, what size should I run?

Thanks
G


----------



## glennzo (Mar 7, 2007)

glennzo said:


> Just took delivery of Dual frame, 56cm, ca. 2004 (before they introduced HF) and in process of building it up. Bit confused about correct seatpost size; have heard 32.4mm, 30.6mm, and the seat clamp says 35.6 on it!
> 
> Have heard Deda Blackstick is a good fit, what size should I run?
> 
> ...


And the answer is... *a 56cmDual takes a 32.4mm post* and the 32.4 Deda Blackstick fits like it was tailor made. Photos of complete bike to be posted soon  

My humble apologies to those who may have read the title of my original post and opened it thinking I was presenting and answer (and hoping for one!) not asking a question... judging by the no. of post readers vs answerers (none till now) there may have been a few of you... sorry


----------

